# الرجاء فتح الموضوع عن ال Basement لزيادة الاراء فى هذا الموضوع



## عبد العزيز الجمل (5 يناير 2009)

اعزائى المهندسين الفاضل
ارجوا رؤية افكاركم فى خطوات تنفيذ basment بحيث ان منسوب المياه الجوفيه مثلا وليكن منسوبه صفر ومنسوب ارضية ال basment منسوبهل( -3
ماهى الاحطياطات الازمه والضروريه اثناء التنفيذ


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (6 يناير 2009)

عزيزي يختلف الوضع حسب حالة التربة وحالة الجوار ونوع المنشأ وارتفاعه لتعم الفائدة حدد الحالة أكثر.

ولنسأل الله النصر لأهلنا في غزة ولجميع المظلومين


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (7 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخى المهندسابو هادى
سؤالى على الدواعى العامه والخاصه عند التنفيذ وليس التصميم فعلى حد علمى ليس مهم نعرف ارتفاع المبنى او اجهاد التربه وشكرا جزيلا على اضافتك


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (7 يناير 2009)

ياعزيزي إذا كانت التربة قاسية فلا حاجة للتدعيم في حال لم يكن هناك بناء مجاور مثلا 
اما لو كانت رملية هناك طرق خاصة للتدعيم 
عموما سآتيك بما لدي لاحقا انشاء الله
وتقبل تحيتي


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (7 يناير 2009)

احيانا تحتاج لشفط المياه ولازم تكون فى بير بعيده او عربات
ولابد الاحتياط للمبانى المجاوره


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (7 يناير 2009)

شكرا كثيرا لتفضلكم بالرد وارجو المزيد من الحوار


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (7 يناير 2009)

حكما انت بحاجة لشفط الماء وهناك نظام لهذه العملية يتم بعمل شبكة من الأنابيب الشاقولية على محيط الموقع يتم ربطها أفقيا مع مضخات السحب ثم يتم التصريف إلى أقرب مصرف


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (7 يناير 2009)

شاقولية
هذه الكلمة معناها رأسية
صح


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (7 يناير 2009)

شاقولية
هذه الكلمة معناها رأسية
صح


----------



## هادي المهندس (7 يناير 2009)

*خطوات التنفيذ*

السلام عليكم

اخي العزيز عبد العزيز الجمل تحيه طيبه ........

اولا يجب معرفه مستوى المياه الجوفيه كي يتم اختيار النظام المتبع لسحب المياه مما يسهل عمليه الحفر و عمل البايل كاساس او اي نوع ثاني للاساسات وحسب التصميم , اذا كانت المياه الجوفيه عاليه يتم عمل نظام de watering وهوعمل شبكه انابيب حول المبنى وسحب الماء عن طريق مد انابيب تحت الارض باعماق كبيره وتحدد حسب مستوه المياه وتكون هذه الانابيب مرتبطه مع شبكه الانابيب الموزعه حول المبنى ويتم شفط هذه المياه بوساطه مضخات , وهناك طريقه اخرى طريقه الابار بعمل ابار متوزعه بصوره منتظمه لظمان سحب المياه . هذا بالنسبه للمياه الجوفيه

اما بالنسبه للتدعيم الجانبي يتم بطرق عده تم ذكرها في النتدى كثيرا ,منها :
استعمال I beam موزع عل طول الاضلاع ويتم وضع بنها كتل خرسانيه باستمرار الحفر .
او استعمال المقاطع الحديديه المتعرجه.

بعد ذلك يتم بناط جدارطابوقي حول المبنى ويتم عمل بلاستر اسمنتي وبعد ذلك يتم وضع المانع الرطوبه بعد ذلك يتم عمل جدار كونكريتي ساند لا ننسى بوضع ال water stoper .
وبعد ذلك يتم عمل تسويه الارضيه ووضع البوليثين شيت اي النايلون وبعد ذلك صب طبقه النظافه pcc . الى هنا جواب الى سؤالك واذا تريد التكمله نحن بالخدمه.


وهذه الصور توضح لك اكثر 













مع تحياتي


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (8 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكل الاخوه المشاركين فى الاراء


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (8 يناير 2009)

كفيت ووفيت م هادي تسلم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 يناير 2009)

عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> اعزائى المهندسين الفاضل





عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> ارجوا رؤية افكاركم فى خطوات تنفيذ basment بحيث ان منسوب المياه الجوفيه مثلا وليكن منسوبه صفر ومنسوب ارضية ال basment منسوبهل( -3​
> ماهى الاحطياطات الازمه والضروريه اثناء التنفيذ​


 
السلام عليكم​ 
بخصوص العزل للاقبية = التسويات =Basement Fllors عندما يكون هناك مياه جوفيه يجب ان يكون العزل مستمرا من القاعدة والجدران ويسمى Tanking System​ 
1- في البداية يجب خفض منسوب المياه الجوفيه لما دون منسوب الـتأسيس ويتم اتباع عدة طرق​ 
وتعتمد على عمق التأسيس​ 





سحب المياه Dewatering System عندما يكون منسوب الحفر منخفض عند طريق عمل قناه Trench​






سحب المياه الجوفية Dewatering System​

- عمل حفرة بجوار اساسات المبنى ومن ثم سحب المياه بالمضخات حيث يتم عمل ترنشات حت الحفرة.

- عمل ابار سحب Wells وتركيب مضخات غاطسة = طلمبات submersible pump in every wellومن ثم ربطها ببعض بواسطة مواسير =بايب pipe وبعد ذلك يتم ربط الابار مع بعضها البعض​ 
2- من خلال فحص التربه يتم تحديد مدى الحاضة لسند الحفريات shoring system ونوعية الدعم تعتمد على عمق الحفريات والاحمال الجانبية ومن انواع الدعم الشائعة الاستعمل ( تم شرح الدعم بالتفصيل في هذه الموضوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-21.html 
مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية "




الاواتاد المتداخلة Secant pile Wall​





الاوتاد المتداخلة المدعمة Secant Pile wall​ 
- الاوتاد الصفائحية Sheet pile​ 
- الاوتاد بانواعها ( الخشبية - الخرسانية المصمبوبه بالموفع /او مسبقة الصنع - المعدنية ...)​ 
- الجدران الساندة slurry wall​ 
-دق مقاطع معدنية H or I ومن ثم التصفيح بينها ( الواح معدنية sheets او الواح خشبية )

- الحفر بميول تحقق عدم انزلاق التربه ( لا نحتاج هنا لدعم)
وغيرها من الطرق
- بعد اجراء الدعم للحفر والوصل لمنسوب الحفر المطلوب وتخفيض منسوب المياه الجوفيه لما دون مستوى التأسيس يتم صب النظافة plain concrete




لاحظ ان تنفيذ الاساس Raft Foundation يتم على ارضية جافة Dry 

- عمل عزل للقاعدة ( تكون حصيرة Raft Foundation )بحيث يتم عزل الارضية وجوانب الاساسات ومن الانواع الاكثر شيوعيا هي لفائف من البيتومين Membrain roll حيث تنفذ على طبقتين متعاكستين.​ 
- حماية طبقة العزل بالخرسانه سماكة (5 الى 7.5 سم )plain concrete اما الجوانب للعزل فيتم باستخدام الواح الحماية Riged board او الطوب ( وهو اقل شيوعا في هذه الايام)

- بخوص الخرسانه يتم تحسين وعيتها من خلال
- زيادة قوة الكسر لها واستخدم مواد اضافية مثل ( السليكا الناعمة - GGBFs - Fly Ash وغيرها من المواد ).
- حديد التسليح يتم حمايتة من خلال دهانه بمادة الايبوكسي Epoxy او مادة Neto prim Zin Rich 
- اذا كان المياه الجوفية عالية الملوحة يتم استخدام مواد اخرى لحمياة الخرسانه والحديد بالاضافة لما تم طلبه سابقا (وذلك باضافة نترات البوتاسيوم او مواد نيو هابيتر ......).
- بخصوص الفواصل يتم حمايتها كما يلي
- تركيب فواصل منع التسرب Water stop جهة المياه ( ومن الاخطاء الشائعة استخدام W.S في المنتصف ). واذا تم تركيب W.S في المنتصف فيجب اضافة فواضل مانعة للتسرب قابله للانتفاخ swilling Bar تركب في طبقة cover للخرسانه ( يجب الا تقل عن 7.5 سم ).( تم شرحة بشكل مفصل في باب " انواع الفواصل الانشائية الممتازة)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t12235-14.html




موقع تركيب Water Stop في فواصل الصب Construction Join وفي فواصل التمدد Expansion Joint

- يتم تركيب Water Stop فوق مستوى اعلى Raft وعند كل منطقة سيتمتوقيب الصب فيها سواءا كان توقف الصب بشكل افقي horizantallyاو عمودي vertically في الجدران للتسويه والتي يكون فيها منسوب توقف الصب ضمن مستوى المياه الجوفيه .​ 
- بعد ان يتم صب القاعدة raft يتم صب الجدران الخارجية ( تم تركيب Water stop في مناطق التوقف بالصب اذا كانت تحت منسوب المياه.

- اذا كانت التربه صخريه ولا يوجد مسافة عمل working space بين الجدران الخارجية والحفريات فيتم كما ذكر المهندس م. الهادي ببناء جدار طوب block wall ومن ثم عمل القصارة =البياض balstering ومن ثم عزله.وعند استخدام عزل الرولات membrain roll يجب ان يكون على طبقتين ومن النوع self adheisive
- بعد صب الجدران ( السطح الخارجي جهة المياه يجب ان يكون املسا fair face Concrete )يتم عزل الجدران برولات membrain roll وعلى طبقتين متعاكستين ويجب كذلك ان يتو الوصل وعمل تراكب over lap بين طبقة عزل القاعدة والجدران( الخرسانه وحديد التسليح للجدران لها نفس شروط المعالجة التي تم ذكرها للقاعدة )..




عزل الجدران Instolation Walls
- تركيب طبقة حماية لعزل الجدران من الاواح الصلبه حيث يم تركيب اللوح ومن ثم الردم خلفة backfilling ويجب ان يكون الردم من نوع الحصويات Aggregates لتعمل كلفتر والا يجب تأمين فلتر بعرض 50 سم ومن ثم الردم بمواد معتمدة وعلى طبقات.​






- بعد ذلك يتم تركيب اللوح الثاني الحامي للعزل والردم خلفة حسب الشروط السابقة.

- في حالة الردم على الجدران قبل صب البلاطة يجب ان يكون تصميم الجدران كجدران استنادية Retaing wall وليس كجدران تسويه Basement wall ففي حالة جدران التسوية يكون الردم بعد صب البلاطة .
- تبقى تشغيل مضحات سحب المياه الجوفيه حتى بعد بعد الردم الى حين وصول وزن المبنى اكبر من قوة رفع الماء uplift Case ويقوم المصمم بتحديد المرحله التي ستم في توقف اعمال سحب المياه الجوفية.
- من الناحية العملية وللحالات الطارئة Emergency Case التي من الممكن ان يفشل فيها نظام العزل و Water stop من العمل بشكل كامل وبالتالي حصول تسرب للمياه الجوفيه يتم عمل في ارضية القاعدة وتركيب مضحات غاطسة بها Sump pit and install subersible pump.​

تقييمك للموضوع موضع اهتمامي لتحسين الاداء 

مع تحياتي للجميع​ 
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (8 يناير 2009)

الله عليك استاذنا مز رزق حجاوى شكرى لكل الاخوه الافاضل المشاركين بالاراء وحقيقى كنت ابغى فى الحقيقه تدخل احد العمالقه وهو مز رزق لتعم الفائده على كل المشاركين
فشكرا جزيلا للمهندس رزق وكل الاخوه الذين تفضلو بايضاحتهم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 يناير 2009)

عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> الله عليك استاذنا مز رزق حجاوى شكرى لكل الاخوه الافاضل المشاركين بالاراء وحقيقى كنت ابغى فى الحقيقه تدخل احد العمالقه وهو مز رزق لتعم الفائده على كل المشاركين
> فشكرا جزيلا للمهندس رزق وكل الاخوه الذين تفضلو بايضاحتهم


 السلام عليكم
اشكر الاخ عبدالعزيز الجمل على هذا الاطراء واشكرك ايضا على طرح التساؤلات التي تسهم بنشر المعرفة الهندسية في المنتدى.

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## مصيلحى (4 فبراير 2010)

الله يبارك لكم جميعاً ولا يحرمنا أبداً من مساهماتكم الجليلة شكراً للمهندس رزق حجاوي الذي لا يدخر وسعاً في توضيح أي غموض في مجالات التنفيذ وجعل الله له هذا العمل في ميزان حسناته.......... وبالمناسبة أوجه السلام للمهندس عبد العزيز الجمل وأقول له طمنا عليك وفين أراضيك

م/ أحمد عبد العزيز
بتاع مكتب البيئة أسبقاً


----------



## metalsword (7 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كبير الشكر للأستاذ المهندس رزق عبد اللطيف حجاوي على هذا الموضوع الذي وفاّه حقه من الشرح والتفصيل مدعماً بالصور من واقع العمل


----------



## mbakir88 (7 مارس 2010)

الاخ الاستاذ رزق حجاوي:
اسمح لي بتليق بسيط على هذه الفقره
- بعد صب الجدران ( السطح الخارجي جهة المياه يجب ان يكون املسا fair face Concrete )يتم عزل الجدران برولات membrain roll وعلى طبقتين متعاكستين ويجب كذلك ان يتو الوصل وعمل تراكب over lap بين طبقة عزل القاعدة والجدران( الخرسانه وحديد التسليح للجدران لها نفس شروط المعالجة التي تم ذكرها للقاعدة )..

لا اعتقد انه يجب تركيب العازل على الجدران بطبقتين متعاكستين بل على طبقتين متتاليتين بينهما تراكب بوقدار نصف عرض رول العازل لان هذه الطريقه تققل من نقاط الضعف في العازل المتولد نتيجه التركيب بطبقتين متعاكستين
ما هو رايك استاذنا الكريم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 مارس 2010)

mbakir88 قال:


> الاخ الاستاذ رزق حجاوي:
> اسمح لي بتليق بسيط على هذه الفقره
> - بعد صب الجدران ( السطح الخارجي جهة المياه يجب ان يكون املسا fair face concrete )يتم عزل الجدران برولات membrain roll وعلى طبقتين متعاكستين ويجب كذلك ان يتو الوصل وعمل تراكب over lap بين طبقة عزل القاعدة والجدران( الخرسانه وحديد التسليح للجدران لها نفس شروط المعالجة التي تم ذكرها للقاعدة )..
> لا اعتقد انه يجب تركيب العازل على الجدران بطبقتين متعاكستين بل على طبقتين متتاليتين بينهما تراكب بوقدار نصف عرض رول العازل لان هذه الطريقه تققل من نقاط الضعف في العازل المتولد نتيجه التركيب بطبقتين متعاكستين
> ما هو رايك استاذنا الكريم


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مشاركتك واهتمامك بالموضوع.
كلا الطريقتين صحيحة وهي طبقتين من الرولات والا تتطابق فواصل الطبقات فوق بعضها البعض فسواءا كان ذلك من خلال تعامد الطبقتين كما اقترحت او ان تكون متوازيتين مع عمل ازاحة بمقدار نصف عرض الرول كما اقترح ولكن الطريقة الاولى كما اعتقد اسهل من حيث التنفيذ حيث لا نحتاج الى قص الرول بكامل طوله لعمل الازاحة وهناك نقطة اخرى عندما ننفذ الطبقة الثانية بشكل عمودي (متعامد) فعندها يمكن تثبيت الطرف العلوي داخل grove ومن ثم بالماستك mastic وبالتالي نقلل من احتمالية ان ينهار العازل تحت تاثير وزنه على طبقتين قبل الردم اما الطريقة التي تقترحها فيجب عمل الطبقة الثانية وطبقة الحماية والردم عليها كل ارتفاع حتى لا تنهار تحت تاثير وزنها الذاتي.
ولكل رأيه في طريقة الحل ولكن كلاهما صحيح والله اعلم
ولمزيد من المواصفات بخصوص basement walls يمكن تحميل الملف المرفق


----------



## mbakir88 (7 مارس 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر لك مشاركتك واهتمامك بالموضوع.
> كلا الطريقتين صحيحة وهي طبقتين من الرولات والا تتطابق فواصل الطبقات فوق بعضها البعض فسواءا كان ذلك من خلال تعامد الطبقتين كما اقترحت او ان تكون متوازيتين مع عمل ازاحة بمقدار نصف عرض الرول كما اقترح ولكن الطريقة الاولى كما اعتقد اسهل من حيث التنفيذ حيث لا نحتاج الى قص الرول بكامل طوله لعمل الازاحة.
> ولكل رأيه في طريقة الحل ولكن كلاهما صحيح والله اعلم


 
شكرا لتجاوبك وردك اللطيف اخ رزق بارك الله فيك


----------



## minagm (1 أغسطس 2010)

mbakir88 قال:


> الاخ الاستاذ رزق حجاوي:
> اسمح لي بتليق بسيط على هذه الفقره
> - بعد صب الجدران ( السطح الخارجي جهة المياه يجب ان يكون املسا fair face concrete )يتم عزل الجدران برولات membrain roll وعلى طبقتين متعاكستين ويجب كذلك ان يتو الوصل وعمل تراكب over lap بين طبقة عزل القاعدة والجدران( الخرسانه وحديد التسليح للجدران لها نفس شروط المعالجة التي تم ذكرها للقاعدة )..
> 
> ...



فعلا .. هذا الراى صائب ... و هذه هى توصيات مصنعى مواد العزل ....


----------



## sallam1998 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (2 سبتمبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر م رزق حجاوي و كل الأخوة المشاركين 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كمال كريم مصطفى (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

أشكر جميع الاخوة المتداخلين وخاصة أستاذنا العزيز أستاذ رزق , وأطلب ان يوضح لنا أكثر طريقة عزل صبة الاساس (الرافت ) قبل صبها ؟


----------



## كمال كريم مصطفى (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

قصدي من السؤال , هل يجب عمل عزل للاساس بواسطة لفائف البتيومين مثلا قبل الصب


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 سبتمبر 2010)

كمال كريم مصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> قصدي من السؤال , هل يجب عمل عزل للاساس بواسطة لفائف البتيومين مثلا قبل الصب


السلام عليكم
بخصوص العزل فهو على نوعين من حيلغاية منه :-

Damp proofing Insulation ويكون الهدف منه حماية الخرسانة من التماس مع التربة وخصوصا التي تحتوي على املاح او كبريتات لذلك يستخدم للعزل الدهان ومن اشهر هذه الانواع Epoxy paint ,Bitumenous Paint and other types of paint .
Waterproofing Insulation والهدف منه منع تسرب المياه (جوفية او ضرف صحي او مياه بحر وغيرها من المياه ) ومن اشهر المواد المستخدمة اللفائف Membrane وهي من مصادر مختلفة ( البيتومين او المطاط وغيرها من المواد ذات المصدر البترولي ).
واليك ذلك بالتفصيل بخصوص الرافت المستندة على اوتاد piles










يتم وضع طبقة منpolythene sheets البولي ثين شيت سماكة لا تقل عن 250 ميكرون ومن ثم صب خرسانة النظافة اسفل الرافت (او بين الاوتاد عندما تكون مستندة على اوتاد ) بسماكة من 7.5 الى 10 سم
PCC (Plain Concrete under foundation) casting on the NE half of the project is completed and anti-termite protection is in progress.




معالجة منطقة الاتصال مع البايل بمواد خاصة Non shrinkage grout




العزل باللفائف Membrane ويفضل ان تكون بطقتين من اللفائف متعاكستين وتكون كل طبقة بسماكة 4 ملم.




حماية اللفائف بطبقة من الخرسانة Screed وتكون بسماكة من 5 الى 7.5 سم
waterproofing and at some portions second layer of PCC is cast over the waterproofing. Only the crane base and the lift pit areas are pending for waterproofing. 














تركيب حديد التسليح للرافت














صب خرسانة الرافت


----------



## كمال كريم مصطفى (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

السلام عليكم 

جزاك ألله عنا كل خير أستاذنا العزيز , وأشكرك على سرعة الرد وأنا كنت بحاجة شديدة لهذة المعلومات , واشكرك مرة ثانية


----------



## aymanallam (11 فبراير 2014)

:75:


----------

